# Chia sẻ cho bố mẹ quản lý con lên mạng



## Mynga128 (15/1/22)

Chỉ Bằng Một Phần Mềm DUY NHẤT️️️

---

VAPU là phần mềm chặn web đen, game online được phát triển bởi đội ngũ công nghệ Việt nhiều năm kinh nghiệm. Giải pháp có thể hỗ trợ bố mẹ "cắt ngay cơn nghiện game" của con trẻ một cách: 

 Tiết kiệm chi phí 

 Toàn diện và an toàn 

 Dễ sử dụng, dễ cài đặt

Giải pháp phần mềm VAPU hiện nay đã chặn được HƠN 30.000 link web đen, độc hại và gây ảnh hưởng xấu tới con trẻ!



Đồng thời, phần mềm cũng cho phép bố mẹ lựa chọn chặn đứng các game phổ biến mà trẻ con đang chơi, bao gồm cả link game online và hành động tải xuống game offline  Cắt cơn nghiện game dễ dàng và an toàn 



Còn với FB, Youtube và mạng xã hộiVAPU có chức năng chặn tạm thời theo khung thời gian cài đặt của bố mẹ. Phụ huynh có thể lựa chọn khóa đường link và chỉ tự động mở vào khoảng thời gian cố định. 



Ngay khi con sử dụng máy tính, VAPU sẽ tự động chụp màn hình trang web con đang truy cập, sau đó gửi cho bố mẹ để báo cáo tức thời, dễ dàng nắm bắt và can thiệp khi thấy con có dấu hiệu vào các trang xấu. 



Giải pháp với giao diện đơn giản, dễ sử dụng, không gây ảnh hưởng tới máy tính của gia đình. Mức chi phí chỉ 42k/tháng, đó là lý do vì sao VAPU đã và đang trở thành người bạn đồng hành của bố mẹ trên khắp Việt Nam 

—

𝐂𝐀𝐌 𝐊𝐄̂́𝐓 𝐇𝐎𝐀̀𝐍 𝐓𝐈𝐄̂̀𝐍 𝐍𝐄̂́𝐔 𝐁𝐎̂́ 𝐌𝐄̣ 𝐊𝐇𝐎̂𝐍𝐆 𝐇𝐀̀𝐈 𝐋𝐎̀𝐍𝐆 𝐕𝐄̂̀ 𝐒𝐀̉𝐍 𝐏𝐇𝐀̂̉𝐌!!!

Phần mềm chặn web đen, Game online VAPU!

Website: Sản phẩm- VAPU Chuyên gia diệt web đen, game online

 Hotline: Mr Dương: 0981.026.488


----------

